# Some of my favorite boat pics!



## Bigredbullet21xd (Jan 13, 2008)

Nathan Worthy of Hydro-tec in the 109mph Hydro-tec HPDI Yammy powered Bullet!













My 21XD/225 ProXS








Trevor Prince's 21XD/300XS








Paul Nichols running Foster Yates's 20XD/300X in the photo op for Bass and Walleye Boat's "Fastest boat ever tested" article....104mph with 2 people loaded to fish!








Paul Nichols in his 300drag powered Bullet 17CC at over 124mph!


----------



## Hunter Haven (Jan 13, 2008)

My HAT just flew off my head


----------



## Bigredbullet21xd (Jan 13, 2008)

And here are some videos...........
Fred Huffman's 20XD/300XS at 90+!



Me in my 21XD/225 in the high 70's.



Me running Terry Judd's 21XD/225 ProXS @81.



Leroy in his 20XD/225ProMax in the low 80's.



A lil video I made of Fred Huffman's rig with pics and music!
http://media.putfile.com/Fred-Huffman-rocks-in-a-300XS-powered-Bullet-bassboat


----------



## Bigredbullet21xd (Jan 13, 2008)

> My HAT just flew off my head


U need to tighten it up or take it off when you ride in a Bullet Hunter!


----------



## Hunter Haven (Jan 13, 2008)

Bigredbullet21xd said:


> U need to tighten it up or take it off when you ride in a Bullet Hunter!



Nice boats man, but I'll just stick with the TR-21 X series Triton outfitted with the 250HP that runs smooth and faster than I'll let it run


I guarantee you 100+ mph on the water want never see me or my HAT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bigredbullet21xd (Jan 13, 2008)

100 is a breeze if a boat is set up right and capable. An ill handling, poorly set up rig at 60 is much scarier and dangerous. My rig will only GPS at 80 loaded as it is maxed to the gills...but I got a 10yr old lil girl that could drive it 70+ with lil instruction. I am first and foremost a fisherman...but I like my fast boats as well.


----------



## Arrow3 (Jan 13, 2008)

I won't be in a boat running that fast...  We got up to 72 in Haven's on Oconee and hit a wave...I thought I was a goner.


----------



## Hunter Haven (Jan 13, 2008)

Bigredbullet21xd said:


> 100 is a breeze...
> 
> You mean 100 mph in a boat is like Hurricane force winds, not a breeze...


----------



## Bigredbullet21xd (Jan 13, 2008)

Most boats...Bullets, Allisons, Strokers that are capable  of 100+ usually get there so fast that U ain't got time to even notice the wind. I got 2 vids of a vid camera showing acceleration #'s on the GPS. Let me see if I can find'em....it goes QUICK!


----------



## Bigredbullet21xd (Jan 13, 2008)

from 88-104 in Kurt Mourer's 300X powered Stroker.
<object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/LVOA2Ec3Ylg&rel=1"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/LVOA2Ec3Ylg&rel=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>

BTW...Kurt's boat will rip off 107 mph passes all day long with 2 people on board.


----------



## Arrow3 (Jan 13, 2008)

I fixed your video...Please check this out.

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=152714&highlight=youtube


----------



## Bigredbullet21xd (Jan 13, 2008)

Thanks Arrow! I'll remember that tip fosho!


----------



## Bigredbullet21xd (Jan 13, 2008)

Vid of Kurt in the Stroker at 109....and slinging a ear off the prop! 
<object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/cGyPp0hHLIw&rel=1"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/cGyPp0hHLIw&rel=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>


----------



## Meriwether Mike (Jan 14, 2008)

Nice boats. Be careful out there!


----------



## Bigredbullet21xd (Jan 14, 2008)

Lifejackets, and a kill switch are both a MUST!


----------



## ranger1977 (Jan 14, 2008)

I fished no-boater in a Jerry Rhyne tournament years ago and drew a guy with a 21-foot Bullet in November.  We ran for about 30 min. to the first spot.  Fastest and coldest ride I have ever had.  My Ranger with a 150 Yammie V-max is fast enough for me for now.


----------



## Bigredbullet21xd (Jan 14, 2008)

I got good clothes and a full faced helment!


----------



## puredrenalin (Jan 15, 2008)

If you like fast, check out www.screamnfly.com and www.speedwake.com

Both are for go fast boats, speedwake is more offshore and the screamnfly guys do the bullets, Allisons, and Hydro Streams, you put it very well, life vests, kill switches and knowledge of your driving ablitly are all awesome things to have when your dealing with equipment that is capable of runnig 100+ on the water. Ive done 114 in a 31' Warlock Cat, twin 575 SC's swingin 32" cleavers, and that was on pump gas! Great lookin rigs man!!!


----------



## Bigredbullet21xd (Jan 15, 2008)

I'm talking BASSBOATS that run fast! Not Warlocks, STV's, Hydrostreams and the such!!!!!!!!! I'm talkin BASSBOATS. If it ain't got a livewell....don't mean much to me. If you wanna talk FAST bassboats...come to my site... www.fastbass.com . We got a guy goes by "Shook" over there....he has a title.."Fastest Bassboat in the world" to his credit. He calls it his carpboat!


----------



## puredrenalin (Jan 16, 2008)

I will check that out, I hear ya, thats a sweet lookin Allison in the pic!!


----------



## Bigredbullet21xd (Jan 16, 2008)

Fastest XB-2002 in the world!


----------



## backlasher (Jan 19, 2008)

I think i met that guy over in augusta last year at the boat races.
awesome boat, seen him make several runs.


----------



## Bigredbullet21xd (Jan 20, 2008)

That was him backlasher.


----------

